# بدء دروس تصميم المنشآت المعدنية ومن وراها دروس خرسانة وأساسات



## البريقى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الأعزاء


اليكم أولي دروسي المبسطة في شرح تصميم المنشآت المعدنية وعناصرها المختلفة


وباذن الله تعالي بعد الانتهاء من دروس شرح تصميم المنشآت المعدنية أو بالتوازي سوف أبذأ في شرح تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية والأساسات.


وجاري الآن برمجة برامج ذات كفاءة عالية وبنوته حسابية علي نفس منوال الشرح


الله المستعان وأرجوا من الأخوه مناقشتي في خطوات التصميم ان وجد أخطاء

اليكم الدرس الأول


www.albreqy.com/Al-Breqy.Design.of.Steel.Beam.rar


الروابط كلها باذن الله تعالي ستكون علي سيرفر خاص بي
الروابط سريعة ومباشره وتعمل في جميع الدول ولن تنتهي باذن الله تعالي



أخوكم مهندس/ جميل البريقي


----------



## م.تسنيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.......
بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وفبي انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله نعالى و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي البريقي على هدا الموضوع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و انشاء الله يكون صدقة جارية يستفيد منها كل من يطلع عليها 
و انشاء الله متابعين معاك كل الدروس 
اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## mtantway2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله عليك يباشمهندس
الله يامة خير الناس
نراها قريب في امثالكم
وعلي الله قصد السبيل
المهندسون الاستشاريون العرب*


----------



## دوريندا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية

الله يجزييك الخييييييير


----------



## البريقى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

وجزاكم الله خيرا أيضا


والله المستعان جاري عمل الدروس الأخري


----------



## الأوائل1971 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك ,,, ونفع بك المسلمين و العالم


----------



## محمد شاهين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fihonil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الشرح و منتظرين باقى الدروس


----------



## زاد أحمد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن عباد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو منكم المساعدة
طلب مني تركيب batch plant وانا فكرتي بها بسيطة
ارجو منكم مدي ولو بقليل من المعلومات التي من الممكن تساعدني في عملية التركيب
وشكر


----------



## صبرى محمود (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samersss (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## engmohamad (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور هل هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## محمد الطراونه (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق غراب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moaiad (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو الجنادين (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fihonil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أين باقي السلسلة يا أخي


----------



## سيد ياسر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى البريقى وفى انتظار الباقية
جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يداك


----------



## civill-eng (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الجزائرية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اننا دائما في انتظار بقية الدروس اين هي ؟


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا على هذا العمل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عامر الزين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedhien (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خي*


----------



## ابو العيون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

باركك الله وارجو المزيد لانه الفصل هذا انا منزل مساق انشاءات معدنية


----------



## راسم النعيمي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وبانتظار اكمال بقية المحاضرات مع حبنا وتقديرنا


----------



## عامرمحمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا .....جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحاتم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## en_maher (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## str (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات الطيبة 
لكن يا اخي العزيز ياليت الدروس تكون بالكود الامريكي لانه الاكثر استخداما في معظم الدول


----------



## Jamal (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع وشكرا


----------



## ابو الصوف (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مصطفى من العراق قسم الهندسة المدنية ابحث عن مشروع متعلق بالخرسانة او عن مشاكلها او كيفية تصميم جسر خرساني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samky (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## الصحناوى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله في عملك


----------



## أهلاوي من غزة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر*

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من علمه
مشكوووورر أخي المهندس


----------



## madjabr (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الجمال (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedhien (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.......
بالتوفيق*​


----------



## eng.massalma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير يا ابن الاكابر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (12 يناير 2011)

يا اخي لطالما كنت انتظر مشاركة في هذا الموضوع خصوصا بعد ان فقدت محاضراتي ولم اجد بديلا لها بعد ان فرقت الايام بيني وبين زملاء الدراسة 
واصبت بخيبة امل عندما وجدت ان الرابط لا يعمل واخشى ان رسالتي هذه ستضيع في وسط المشاركات 
بارك الله فيك............


----------



## reda fouda (12 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## بن دحمان (12 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engero (12 يناير 2011)

إليكم أفضل شيتات الإكسيل بها جميع قطاعات الاستيل حسب الكود المصرى على فكرة انا خريج 2010 ارجو الرد ومعرفة رايكم به واريد ان انبهكم لشئ هام عند التشغيل يجب تشغيل الماكرو وهذا الشيت عندى ولكن لا اعلم كيف اضعه لكم


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (13 يناير 2011)

الرابط لايعمل ارجوا الانتباه


----------



## NEDALOO (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجاء المساعدة ومشكور كتير يا باش مهندس على جهودك


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 مايو 2011)

اين باقى السلسلة يا اخى 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شيمة العهد (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عايزه شرح لبرنامج ايتاب صوره وصوت لو امكن


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 مايو 2011)

ارابط لايعمل


----------



## ali_2 (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (26 مايو 2011)

فين يا جماعه الرابط الرابط ده مش شغال


----------



## allhgory (21 يونيو 2011)

فين يا جماعه الرابط الرابط ده مش شغال


----------



## ahmed men3m (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن الرابط مش شغال عندى


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (21 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة
برجاء أعادة رفع الملف مرة أخرى


----------



## moonabc (6 أغسطس 2012)

عناية المهندس جميل برجاء وضع رابط أخر حيث أن هذا الرابط لا يعمل حيث يفتح صفحة غريبة دون إظهار لأي لينكات او محاضرات 
شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## bin haitham (28 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشمهندي انا بحاول افتح اللينك ولكنه يعطيني صفحه بها صورة لبنت فقط فهل ممكن تدلني علي طريقة التحمبل ام تقوم برفع الدروس مره اخري

شكرا لك


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Khaled Shaltoot (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حيدر ناصر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عمل ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنين حسن (16 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## البريقى (2 يناير 2014)

رابط الشرح هنا

http://www.4shared.com/rar/d5_7haOo/Al-BreqyDesignofSteelBeam.html


----------



## البريقى (2 يناير 2014)

البريقى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الأعزاء
> 
> 
> اليكم أولي دروسي المبسطة في شرح تصميم المنشآت المعدنية وعناصرها المختلفة
> ...





م.تسنيم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.......
> بالتوفيق




http://www.4shared.com/rar/d5_7haOo/Al-BreqyDesignofSteelBeam.html


----------



## محمد 145 (2 يناير 2014)

ولكن يا اخي هذا الرابط الاخير هو لملف امتداده exe و غالبا ما تسبب هذه الامتدادات بمشاكل فيما لو شك فيه الجدار الناري او المكافح للفيروسات

اين اجد الدروس و الشروحات بكيفية تصميم المنشآت المعدنية؟


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يوجد شرح فيديو


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل أخى العزيز
:56: وجزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------

